
Outplanr: Turn to-dos into work days - outplanr
https://www.outplanr.com/
======
kaosjester
This seems like a great system to enable fine-grained micromanagement at a
glance. It's got a weird mix of 'overbearing manager' and 'Orwellian
employment coverage' that seems to primarily support over-involvement in your
employees' minute-to-minute tasks. And that isn't even considering how "your
outplanr task chart" factors into those yearly performance reviews. ;)

This would be a great way to manage a household chore-chart, though...

